# Ft. Stewart, Ga area



## Xaven (Aug 4, 2002)

Simply looking for a group, as a DM or player is fine with me.


----------



## Skarnkai (Aug 5, 2002)

Where is Ft. Stewart? I am stuck out in Newnan myself...


----------



## Xaven (Aug 25, 2002)

I am in Ft. Stewart itself, in the Army and all.


----------



## KingOfChaos (Aug 25, 2002)

How close to Ft. Benning is Ft. Stewart?  We are moving to Columbus soon is why I am asking.


----------



## Xaven (Aug 25, 2002)

Ft. Benning is about 3 or 4 hours away.  Ft. Stewart is on the ocean, while Ft. Benning is inland.


----------

